# Flower Watering. Offering 1 NMT or Exchange



## Rico of Lacebrooke (May 27, 2020)

*Looking for 5 more visitors to water my flowers. I will provide watering cans for my hybrids and I have a gold cans you can use for mt black roses. Im offering 1 NMT or an exchange if your interested!*

Please read directions and rules:


Directions: The Field is to the left of the airport, follow path left into garden
Everything that needs to be watered is in dark brown dirt.
None of the color coordinated flowers in the sand need to be watered.
At the top of the garden is my cloning and breeding field that needs to be watered too.
I have  black roses. I will provide golden watering cans, and I need each black rose watered individually with the golden can.

Island Rules:
Please dont pick flowers or trees
I do have a lot of butterflies so if you'd like to catch any that are flying around your more than welcome.
All I ask is that the flowers don't get run over in the process.
Please leave through airport
I will be leaving positive feedback

Thank you


----------



## WaltFalci (May 27, 2020)

hi, I can go, just send me the dodo code, will gladly accept the bells


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (May 27, 2020)

you got it! ill send a code


----------



## WaltFalci (May 27, 2020)

Rico of Lacebrooke said:


> you got it! ill send a code


ok, I'm ready to go


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (May 28, 2020)

bump


----------



## wilky (May 28, 2020)

I have time to do some watering for you!


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (May 28, 2020)

ok ill send a code.


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 28, 2020)

If you still need help I can water!


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (May 28, 2020)

hello are you looking to exchange or for bells?


----------



## Lildunkaroo26 (May 28, 2020)

Rico of Lacebrooke said:


> hello are you looking to exchange or for bells?


 bells would be great!


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (May 28, 2020)

ok ill send a code


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (May 28, 2020)

TTT!


----------



## Applesausage (May 28, 2020)

Yes may I have The job


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (May 29, 2020)

sorry i missed your post


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (May 29, 2020)

TTT


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (May 30, 2020)

Bump!


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (May 30, 2020)

bump


----------



## adripiedri (May 30, 2020)

Hey I'm down to exchange if you're still around?


----------



## xMartin (May 30, 2020)

If you still need flower watering, I can do this for 50k?


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (May 30, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## xflaviax (May 30, 2020)

Hi I'd be happy to water your flowers for 50 k


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (May 31, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 1, 2020)

Good morning BUMP


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 1, 2020)

TTT


----------



## MKuro (Jun 1, 2020)

I’d love to exchange watering flowers! I’ll gladly come over!


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 1, 2020)

Thank you MKuro ill send a code & exchange with you


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 2, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## Kurokosworth (Jun 2, 2020)

I can help! I'm interested in bells


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 2, 2020)

Kurokosworth said:


> I can help! I'm interested in bells


Ill get you a code now

	Post automatically merged: Jun 2, 2020

code sent


----------



## neoqueenserenity (Jun 3, 2020)

hey!! Did you need flowers watered tonight?
ooof I'm falling asleep I got you another night buddy


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 3, 2020)

BUMP!


----------



## loveclove (Jun 3, 2020)

Still need it?


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 3, 2020)

i do thank you. ill send a code


----------



## loveclove (Jun 3, 2020)

Rico of Lacebrooke said:


> i do thank you. ill send a code


ok i'm waiting


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 3, 2020)

sent sorry


----------



## dollycrossing3 (Jun 3, 2020)

do you still ned help? I can come.


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 3, 2020)

yes. i just need 5 mins if thats ok and ill pm you


----------



## Thomalk44 (Jun 3, 2020)

I can help if you still need someone. Would love to do an exchange.


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 3, 2020)

Thomalk44 said:


> I can help if you still need someone. Would love to do an exchange.


im sorry thomas im abou too be away for about an hour but if you still around we can absolutely exchange. ill PM you soon!


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 3, 2020)

TTT


----------



## Amber~Eddy (Jun 3, 2020)

I am willing to do it if you water mine


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 3, 2020)

Amber~Eddy said:


> I am willing to do it if you water mine


sure. i have someone on the way. would you mind stopping by first and then ill come to you


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 3, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## Lizarditup (Jun 3, 2020)

I want NMTS and I'll water


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 5, 2020)

TTT


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 5, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## Farmer_Lava (Jun 5, 2020)

Is leif selling mums by chance?


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 5, 2020)

Farmer_Lava said:


> Is leif selling mums by chance?


I’ll check

	Post automatically merged: Jun 5, 2020

I’m sorry no


----------



## loveclove (Jun 5, 2020)

Can I come? I've watered for you before, would happily work again


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 5, 2020)

definitely! ill send a code now


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 5, 2020)

TTT


----------



## Thomalk44 (Jun 5, 2020)

Still need someone? I'm up for an exchange if you are as well.


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 5, 2020)

Thomalk44 said:


> Still need someone? I'm up for an exchange if you are as well.


sure. would you like me to come by first or you come to me?


----------



## Thomalk44 (Jun 5, 2020)

Rico of Lacebrooke said:


> sure. would you like me to come by first or you come to me?


I'll come to you first.


----------



## little10 (Jun 5, 2020)

i can come again if you still need someone ^^


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 5, 2020)

little10 said:


> i can come again if you still need someone ^^


I’ll be back on my island in 15 mins


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 6, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## Xdee (Jun 6, 2020)

Hi I can stop by and water your plant


----------



## Loveablegal (Jun 6, 2020)

Still need help?


----------



## Amber~Eddy (Jun 6, 2020)

hello again, I can do mutual watering


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 6, 2020)

yes all 3. K76NP. you don't have to water black roses. i have cans for you guys to use and nothing past the fence needs to be watered! thank you


----------



## Loveablegal (Jun 6, 2020)

Ok on the way now


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 6, 2020)

Xdee said:


> Hi I can stop by and water your plant


hey dee could you craft gold cans for me?


----------



## Xdee (Jun 6, 2020)

Rico of Lacebrooke said:


> he dee could you craft gold cans for me?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 6, 2020


Most definitely


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 6, 2020)

Loveablegal said:


> Ok on the way now


thank you


----------



## sunset_succulent (Jun 6, 2020)

i’ll come!


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 6, 2020)

RubyandSapphire said:


> i’ll come!


same code is live that i posted


----------



## justinpax (Jun 7, 2020)

Still up?


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 7, 2020)

send me a dodo code and I'll do it for 1000 bells per day.


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 7, 2020)

Nitsua 365 said:


> send me a dodo code and I'll do it for 1000 bells per day.


IGB?


----------



## Nitsua 365 (Jun 7, 2020)

Rico of Lacebrooke said:


> IGB?


yes

	Post automatically merged: Jun 7, 2020



Nitsua 365 said:


> yes


send the code privately though.


----------



## Thomalk44 (Jun 7, 2020)

You may not need an exchange today, but if you do let me know.


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 7, 2020)

hey ill be around for an exchange in a little bit


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 7, 2020)

BUMP


----------



## angus (Jun 7, 2020)

i'll come if u want


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 8, 2020)

angus said:


> i'll come if u want


sure ill send a code


----------



## Rico of Lacebrooke (Jun 9, 2020)

BUMP


----------

